# Symphony Nr.3 - Movement 3



## Canaeus (Dec 3, 2016)

I had NO musical training whatsoever. I just started composing for solo instruments in 2008, purely based on passion for music. Some of my compositions are out on the web, however it is hard to get feedback.

I composed this third part for this 3rd symphony in November 2016 (it's my opus 27, so I have written already quite some stuff).

Info on the movement:
* Composed in G-major, in 4/4.​* Mostly written as a largo, with a short moderato-part in it.​* Full symphonic orchestra containing: piccolo, flutes, oboes, clarinets, bassoon, contrabassoon, French horns, trumpets, trombones, timpani, 2 ranges of violins, violas, celli and contrabasses.​
I would appreciate greatly ANY constructive comments/feedback. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/canaeus%2Fsymphony-nr3-movement-3


----------



## Canaeus (Dec 3, 2016)

For those interested to have a look into the sheet music of the above mentioned Movement 3. 

View attachment Symphony nr 3 op 27 movement 3.pdf


----------

